# PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?



## Ping2 (4. Januar 2006)

*PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

Hallo Leute, habe auch mal wieder eine kleine Frage und zwar ist mir jetzt so seit etwa 2 Wochen aufgefallen, dass wenn ich den Powerknopf drücke, sich erstmal rund 5 Sekunden nichts tut, und mein PC erst dann anfängt anzulaufen, also er bootet erst dann und ich höre erst dann die Lüfter anspringen und so.

Davor war es aber so, dass er immer sofort angesprungen ist, wenn ich besagten Knopf gedrückt habe, deshalb frage ich mich, ob ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen muß, dass z.B. was kaputt geht?

Ping2


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, habe auch mal wieder eine kleine Frage und zwar ist mir jetzt so seit etwa 2 Wochen aufgefallen, dass wenn ich den Powerknopf drücke, sich erstmal rund 5 Sekunden nichts tut, und mein PC erst dann anfängt anzulaufen, also er bootet erst dann und ich höre erst dann die Lüfter anspringen und so.
> 
> Davor war es aber so, dass er immer sofort angesprungen ist, wenn ich besagten Knopf gedrückt habe, deshalb frage ich mich, ob ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen muß, dass z.B. was kaputt geht?
> 
> Ping2




vielleicht gibt das netztteil seinen geist auf? du drückst also, und ein paar sekunden später geht er dann von allein an? oder musst du dann nochmal drücken?


----------



## Ping2 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.01.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Herbboy!
Ja, ich drücke und dann geht er von alleine an, nur halt erst nach besagten rund 5 Sekunden

Ping2


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.01.2006 23:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 machst du den PC an einer steckdosenleist auch GANZ aus? wenn nein: vielleicht spannungsunterschiede/ladungen, die erst ab/aufgebaut werden müssen, weil das NT ja ständig unter strom steht? 

probier mal aus, wie das ist, wenn du den stecker ganz rausgenommen hattest / steckdosenleiste aus hattest.


----------



## Ping2 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

Nun, der PC ist zwar an einer Steckdosenleiste und ich mache die nie aus (außer wenn ich verreise), aber ich mache ja meinen PC aus am Netzteilschalter, das müßte doch ausreichen, oder?

Ping2


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, der PC ist zwar an einer Steckdosenleiste und ich mache die nie aus (außer wenn ich verreise), aber ich mache ja meinen PC aus am Netzteilschalter, das müßte doch ausreichen, oder?


 welchen schalter meinst du? hinten am netzteil? jo, müßte reichen. aber warum machst du es nicht über de leiste?


----------



## Ping2 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.01.2006 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn ich den PC nicht nutze, fahre ich ihn runter und mache hinten am Netzteil den Schalter aus. Beim anmachen, also erst hinten Schalter drücken, dann vorne Knopf drücken und dann eben warten.

Im Stecker steckt ja noch mehr, wie z.B. auch der Fernseher, der oft nebenher läuft (jetzt gerade auch). Da müßte ich das ja koordinieren (PC aus= Fernseher aus und Stereoanlage aus), nee besser nicht.

Ping2


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn ich den PC nicht nutze, fahre ich ihn runter und mache hinten am Netzteil den Schalter aus. Beim anmachen, also erst hinten Schalter drücken, dann vorne Knopf drücken und dann eben warten.


 was ist, wenn du netzteilschalter betätigst, dann ERSt ne weile wartest und danach den powerbutton? 



mein PC startet auch erst, wenn das NT 2-3 skeunden strom bekommen hat.


----------



## Ping2 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

Hhm, da ich ja mit einem anderen PC surfe, habe ich das gerade mal nebenher getestet. Netzteilschalter an, 10 Sek. gewartet, Knopf gedrückt und siehe da, er sprang sofort an. Allerdings lief er jetzt auch vorher die ganze Zeit, dh. ich habe ihn aus gemacht, dann ca 1 Minute gewartet und dann wie oben gesagt eingeschaltet. 

Werde das Morgen mal testen, wenn er länger aus war. Bis dahin danke erstmal   
 und gute Nacht...
Ping2


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 04.01.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hhm, da ich ja mit einem anderen PC surfe, habe ich das gerade mal nebenher getestet. Netzteilschalter an, 10 Sek. gewartet, Knopf gedrückt und siehe da, er sprang sofort an. Allerdings lief er jetzt auch vorher die ganze Zeit, dh. ich habe ihn aus gemacht, dann ca 1 Minute gewartet und dann wie oben gesagt eingeschaltet.
> 
> Werde das Morgen mal testen, wenn er länger aus war. Bis dahin danke erstmal
> und gute Nacht...
> Ping2




vieleicht ist das nur ne sicherheitsfunktion des netztteils? sobald es strom hat lädt es langsam strom auf und nicht plötzlich von 0 auf 100. daher ist es erst nach 3-4 skeunden nutzbar.


----------



## Ping2 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

So, vorhin habe ich ihn also wieder gestartet, erst Netzteilschalter gedrückt, dann 10 Sekunden gewartet und dann den vorderen Knopf betätigt. Folge: Es dauerte 5-6 Sekunden bis der PC anlief.

Hhm, ich meine,solange alles läuft, kann ich ja damit leben (auf die 5,6 Sekunden beim Start kommt es auch nicht an), wüßte halt nur gerne, ob es ein Indiz dafür ist, dass irgend etwas kaputt geht (und wenn ja was natürlich).

Ping2


----------



## Dimebag (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 05.01.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> So, vorhin habe ich ihn also wieder gestartet, erst Netzteilschalter gedrückt, dann 10 Sekunden gewartet und dann den vorderen Knopf betätigt. Folge: Es dauerte 5-6 Sekunden bis der PC anlief.
> 
> Hhm, ich meine,solange alles läuft, kann ich ja damit leben (auf die 5,6 Sekunden beim Start kommt es auch nicht an), wüßte halt nur gerne, ob es ein Indiz dafür ist, dass irgend etwas kaputt geht (und wenn ja was natürlich).
> 
> Ping2


Es gibt Mainboards, die so booten, z.B. von ABIT und wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch von DFI. Was für ein Mainboard hast du?
Das dient (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) zum Schutz der Ram-Dimms.

mfg


----------



## Ping2 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

Nun, ich habe von Asus das A7V8X-X. 
Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, tritt das Problem aber erst seit so 2 Wochen auf und das Mainboard habe ich jetzt schon rund 1,5 Jahre.

Das Letzte, was ich verändert hatte (an der Hardware) war das Aufrüsten auf den XP3000 und den Einbau des neuen Ram (400er aber wegen des Prozis runtergeregelt auf 333, wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere).
Ist ja aber auch schon wieder ein paar Monate her und direkt danach war mir ja nix aufgefallen.

Ping2


----------



## Dimebag (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

Weder im FAQ noch im Handbuch des Boards steht etwas dazu.

"Schlimm" sollte es nicht sein. Vielleicht kannst du nochmal ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren. Was für eins hast du eigentlich?


----------



## DoktorX (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*

Sollte manden NT Schalter ausmachen (wenn man keinen Schalter an der Leiste hat)? Ich lass den immer an. :-o


----------



## Nur-Ich (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				DoktorX am 05.01.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte manden NT Schalter ausmachen (wenn man keinen Schalter an der Leiste hat)? Ich lass den immer an. :-o



Wenn du Strom sparen willst, oder längere Zeit nicht zu Hause bist, solltest du das NT abschalten.
Andernfalls kannst du das ruhig anlassen.


----------



## Ping2 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Dimebag am 05.01.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Weder im FAQ noch im Handbuch des Boards steht etwas dazu.
> 
> "Schlimm" sollte es nicht sein. Vielleicht kannst du nochmal ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren. Was für eins hast du eigentlich?



Hab keine Ahnung, was das Netzteil betrifft. Weiß nur, dass das Original in dem PC schlechter war, als das im Zweit-PC, weshalb ich die mal ausgetauscht habe.

So, jetzt habe ich zwei mal getestet, wie es aussieht, wenn ich den Netzteilschalter drücke und dann länger (ca 1 Minute) und nicht nur 10 Sek. warte, ehe ich den vorderen Knopf drücke. Beide male ging der PC sofort an. 
Offenbar braucht da jetzt "irgendetwas" (der Strom?) doch eine Vorlaufzeit. 
Verstehe nur nicht, warum das erst seit ein paar Wochen so ist.

Ping2


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 06.01.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 05.01.2006 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht auch leichter verschleisss => die spulen/kondensatoren (bin kein eltrofachmann, keine ahhnung...) laden/entladen sich nicht mehr so schnell wie zuvor?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: PC läuft erst nach mehreren Sekunden an. Normal?*



			
				Ping2 am 06.01.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 05.01.2006 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß nicht, wie es bei dir ist - aber von z.b. silentmaxx netzteilen ist bekannt, dass sie wohl sehr kaltstart empfindlich sind, z.t. kaputt gehen, wenn sie über längere zeit immer vom stromnetz getrennt und dann direkt eingeschaltet werden.
von daher wäre es durchaus sinnvoll, wenn der hersteller das netzteil so baut, dass es erst dann strom gibt, wenn es betriebstemperatur erreicht hat. (die es normalerweise schon aufgrund des stand by verbrauchs hätte, mein engelking erreicht z.b. 2-4° über umgebungstemperatur im stand by, allerdings ist da natürlich die kühlung durch konvektion im/durchs netzteil =0)

warum das so ist, weiß ich auch nicht (bin auch kein elektriker  ), aber mal so als mutmaßung:
-höhere/niedrigere spannungen infolge der veränderten leitfähigkeit (z.b. masse hat nicht überall den gleichen wert, da der strom nicht schnell genug fließt, z.b. -12v teil muss auf einmal -13v aushalten)
-aktive pfc braucht selbst strom um zu funktionieren - netzteil ist also kurzfristig den vollen netzschwankungen ausgesetzt. (bei den z.t. ums 300fache hochtransformierten spannungen in modernen schaltnetzteilen können 3-4v am eingang schon erhebliche unterschiede ausmachen)
-netzteil erwärmt sich unterschiedlich schnell -> mechanische belastung durch unterschiedliche ausdehnung


----------

